# Rebuilding the Wing.



## Innings Eater (Mar 7, 2014)

Long time listener, first time caller...

As I described in my intro, I'm older (42) and just coming off successful Cervical surgery to relieve pinched nerve roots at C-5 through C-7.  For a long time I felt I was just paying the price for all the innings I pitched in my youth.  Then with proper diagnosis, we learned it wasn't arm/shoulder problems at all.  After a lot of pain, and failed conservative treatment, I elected to go under the knife in November and am mostly pleased with my results.

My immediate challenge is regaining the strength and symmetry that I lost when my R arm atrophied due to lack of nerve stimulation.  I have feeling and control back now but my triceps weakness affects my whole body as I have approx 20% strength in my R triceps vs. my L triceps.  This imbalance destroys any meaningful compound upper body movements as well as playing catch with my 10 year old son who aspires to go further than I did.  I also put on 20 lbs of fat during the time of the pre-surgery inactivity and recovery sitting on my azz, recovering, taking pain pills and eating.  I've not yet been cleared to run but have been medically cleared to lift as tolerated.  My history includes college athletics, Bachelors Degree in Exercise Phys, primarily endurance training (marathons/triathlons) in my late 20's and early 30's, and over the last 7 years, strength training.  I'm now 6'1" 239 lbs.

I have one cycle under my belt and it felt great to grow and progress in that manner!

My question to anyone willing to contribute:  I want to regain my strength and size ASAP so I may begin efforting in earnest to improve my already declining physique.
My immediate thought is to train legs heavy while I regain my R triceps.  My problem is...I've been doing isolated tri movements for 6 weeks now with very marginal progress.

What would you recommend?  *Now- what would you recommend if it were you?*  I'm growing impatient and have no problem adding AAS into the plan to help me get back up to speed.  
Thanks to all of you in advance.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 7, 2014)

If it were me i would probably work naturallyto get that weak arm back up to strength with the other arm. To me adding aas will make both arms progress and the one will always be lacking, unless u don't train the other arm at all. 

I would just do legs twice a week and some arm exercises with the weak arm 2 to 3 times a week til it was back to almost 100 percent. Then one day do shoukder presses and benching and rows with dumbbells with the weak arm also. I'd still train the strong arm but just to keep it healthy and strong until the other caught up.  

Good luck to whatever u choose man.


----------

